# how to...



## erdocsg (Feb 23, 2010)

my biggest hinderance is going to be electricity in my fall out shelter, how do you get it , if its in your basement, a generator is inpractical and i think i would need alot of energy for a air purifier and battery regarger, various other things. a solar panel outside might be able to wired in, but if there is fall out, the solar panels would get coverd up.. 
what is the best way to get electricity in a basement fall out shelter when the grid goes out?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Working on it for about 4 months, I have excavated a 10 x 10 room, 6ft hight so far, under a workshop slab. I will connect it with the house eventually. I have pre-purchased the filter system parts, co2 scubber material, pelletized charcoal, o2 tank, hand cranked centrifical blower, inline 110v ac fan, 4" steel gate valves( to seal shelter when necessary). It will have a hand pumped flush up toilet, water from 2- 5000gal tanks, filled from a well. I live off-grid with a 3.5KW wind -solar hybrid elect system, with t-105 batteries. The shelter will get the dc power from the existing system, charging a banks of batteries, then to a 4000 watt Trace sw4024 inverter. I have a bunker door to be concreted in when ready. I have an extensive food storage larder on hand to be transfered down when finished.
I built a Nu-Dura block house about 3 years ago, 1ft thick walls almost make it an above ground shelter already. It has a bio-filter system that can filter down to .5 microns and has a ultraviolet pre cleaner, all self designed and tested.


----------

